# Another Breakfast Fattie



## cowgirl (May 28, 2010)

I made a breakfast fattie...
for the filling I fried some cubed potatoes, ham and onions then cooled and added cheese...



I used my fattie piston, stuffed and cooled the filling..







wrapped in a bacon weave..







onto the Memphis Pro at 375 with some apple...



I was able to get the bacon crisp in the Pro....





I topped a waffle with a slice of the ham, potato, onion, cheese stuffed fattie..



then added a poached egg and some creamy pepper gravy...



I liked the potato, ham, onion and cheese filling... it was tasty!




Thanks for checking out my breakfast.

/ message  sig


----------



## treegje (May 28, 2010)

Looks Great, it has an awesome smoke ring and looks extremely juicy...

Yummy looking' eats


----------



## cowgirl (May 28, 2010)

Thank you Geert!  It was tasty... I definately couldn't eat it all.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 28, 2010)

Now that's is awesome there Jeanie. Then just another very nice meal that you have fixed us here. You sure do take some good photos too, I think I just chipped a tooth tiring to bite into the fattie. Then the whole eggs Benedict thingy going on there too.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 28, 2010)

Wow Jeanie !! I bet it taste as good as it looks,,,, Your presentation on your plated pics are as always, out of this world !!!


----------



## hernando (May 28, 2010)

OMG! that looks so good. I love the benedict on a waffle Idea. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 28, 2010)

Good Lord that looks good!  Where do you come up with all these delicious looking recipes?

You must have a fantastic imagination. I can't think of a better substitute for hollandaise sauce than a savory pepper gravy!

Regards,

Bill


----------



## realtorterry (May 28, 2010)

Will you marry me now


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 28, 2010)

realtorterry said:


> Will you marry me now


Where is my gun..


----------



## fftwarren (May 28, 2010)

Wow, that really looks amazing. this may be fatty number 2 for me. thanks for sharing


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 28, 2010)

Wow...do we have a wiki on the fatty piston yet!  I want to make one of those!

Thanks for the QView...that made my day.


----------



## meateater (May 28, 2010)

Just got home and now I want breakfast.


----------



## cowgirl (May 28, 2010)

Thank you so much Mark, Mike, Hernando, Bill...

Terry...you've almost convinced me.. lol

Mike..too funny!

Thank you Warren, Mike and Meateater! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill, did you know you can make tortillas with a drill press... lol  I have the proof. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Mike, I will see about making a piston wiki.. thanks!

Thanks friends, it was tasty!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2010)

Loving the fatty piston, Jeanne! Glad to see the post, and step-by-step, as always. Happy smokes to ya!


----------



## lugnutz (May 28, 2010)

I'm gettin fat looking at these things!


----------



## papapigrib (May 28, 2010)

Wow that looks so good, I am starved


----------



## bigtrain74 (May 28, 2010)

Good ole' fatty piston!!! Looks great!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 28, 2010)

Jeanie,

I would love to see the tortillas via the drill press!!!!

Oddly enough, I'm into the weird and wonderful!!!!!

Go figure, a southern boy who loves food, willing to try (almost) anything!

I think I'm in love!!!!........LOL


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 28, 2010)

Can I come over for Breakfast!!! That looks so good I'll be Drooling in my sleep. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 28, 2010)

Jeanie.... as always your food looks awesome! Love the fatty benedict idea!


----------



## cowgirl (May 29, 2010)

Thank you Laurel, Lugnutz, Papapigrib and BigTrain!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






lol Bill... I enjoy weird and wonderful things too. lol   I will send my blog link to you... it shows how I made tortillas with a drill press. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thank you BayouChilehead and JIRodriguez!  I'd share if you lived closer. :)


----------

